# Don'T You Just Love The Monster !



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

I Love These Watches .... :man_in_love:



















:man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

your a man of good taste


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep I do! I am still looking at getting one, theres something about them isnt there? Theyve got character I think and I normally go for the old vintage stuff. Let me know if you see one going at a decent price!

Watched one go on the bay last night it went for over 120 quid plus Â£7 spec delivery so nearly Â£130 all in, and they're only 150 new!

I love em!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

1250banditman said:


> Yep I do! I am still looking at getting one, theres something about them isnt there? Theyve got character I think and I normally go for the old vintage stuff. Let me know if you see one going at a decent price!
> 
> Watched one go on the bay last night it went for over 120 quid plus Â£7 spec delivery so nearly Â£130 all in, and they're only 150 new!
> 
> I love em!


So true......I have watches that cost me much more, but I still come back to my Monsters :thumbsup:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

1250banditman said:


> Watched one go on the bay last night it went for over 120 quid plus Â£7 spec delivery so nearly Â£130 all in, and they're only 150 new!


The chap in my local 'watch-lab' was attempting to justify his Â£225 price tag t'other day! Extremely rare, shipped in especially from the States etc etc etc. Oh, and sold with no guarantee as Seiko UK won't touch them!

I do miss mine, but a ton is plenty to spend on one thanks.

I had my black one for sale on here for Â£80 for over a week with no interest (box and manual too!)

Ended up swapping it for a citizen ecozilla and selling that instead - that sailed within about 5 minutes!

No accounting for taste!

Back to the monsters though, I did harbour a little fantasy of collecting the whole set for a while, but the red, blue, green and especially the yellow sell for a bloody fortune!!!

Still, might stretch to the orange and black again! :thumbsup:


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

Dusty said:


> I Love These Watches .... :man_in_love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the Noob.....model numbers please?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

black skx779 and orange skx781 i think......not sure what it is for the baby monster.....

the two here aint standard....they've had there chapter rings swapped


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> 1250banditman said:
> 
> 
> > Watched one go on the bay last night it went for over 120 quid plus Â£7 spec delivery so nearly Â£130 all in, and they're only 150 new!
> ...


I agree entirely a ton is enough to pay I did'nt give them much thought as I have seen them on here and tz going for between Â£80 and Â£100 but now that I really want one there all fetching silly money! must be sods law


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> black skx779 and orange skx781 i think......not sure what it is for the baby monster.....
> 
> the two here aint standard....they've had there chapter rings swapped


Yeah swapped them today that's why I took the pictures all three are full size Monsters !


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Don'T You Just Love The Monster !


*NO!!! * :thumbsdown:

Well you did ask


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

count me in.i love mine.










machs lost it.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> > Don'T You Just Love The Monster !
> 
> 
> *NO!!! * :thumbsdown:
> ...


took your time mac


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> > Don'T You Just Love The Monster !
> 
> 
> *NO!!! * :thumbsdown:


*WORSE THAN JUST** NO !!!!* :no: :yucky: :bad:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > > Don'T You Just Love The Monster !
> ...


O Dear Its A Great watch for the price YES !


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

NO.... Except for the orange one I love that. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)

Truly the Yorkie Bar of the watch world.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Truly the Yorkie Bar of the watch world.


I'd have thought more like the '*Jar of Marmite*'. :yucky:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Dusty said:


> I Love These Watches .... :man_in_love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red and blue next? :rockon:


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

tcj said:


> count me in.i love mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi tcj,

I've just been admiring your watch collection. the one on the far right, a 7T62 I believe. I've just bought one of these but I've decided I'm not too keen on the bezel and was wondering if a bezel off another seiko would fit straight on. the bezel on the black monster (far left) looks a likely candiddate. Have you, or maybe anyone else, ever swapped bezels around ?

Also, apart from my one, yours is the only other 7T62 I've seen with this type of bezel. Nice picture by the way.

Chris.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > > Don'T You Just Love The Monster !
> ...


I tried to resist, I really did but it just has to be said in the hope that one day all those poor unfortunate, seriously deranged, individuals who can`t see how truely fugly the Monster is will come to their senses







:rofl:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Lets chip in for one of these cheap 'services' things I keep hearing so much about and get mrteatime to transplant the dial!

See if our man Mach does a u-turn when there's a beautiful Services divers watch to crown his collection..... :rofl2:

:black eye: ouch.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I almost can't bare to say it, but my love for Monsters is gradually dropping away - don't get me wrong, it's a brilliant lump of metal for the money, and it'll take a lot to tempt me to sell mine; however I've been getting more into smaller, older vintage watches of late, and it's about the only one that doesn't do much for me in the watch box these days ('cept a casio calculator watch)...

...and when a watch isn't being worn its getting closer to the door :comando:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

kevkojak said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


It won`t work, I know of at least one Services which appeared on ebay a few times & was shown on this forum which I wouldn`t touch with a twenty foot barge pole & it was just as hideous as the Monster :yucky:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > I Love These Watches .... :man_in_love:
> ...


and green ....anyone got them ?


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


So what's your idea of a nice watch ?? :derisive:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Dusty said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Red and blue next? :rockon:
> ...


It's about time the Pink Monster made another appearance


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

there is a thread where mac did mention that he really likes the monster  im sure mark found it a while back?


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm looking for this one !

















:scared:







:scared:







:scared:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> there is a thread where mac did mention that he really likes the monster  im sure mark found it a while back?


No, I said there were things which were so ugly they made the Monster look good in comparison


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dusty said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Many things, but regarding the Monster my main objection to it is that ridiculous afterthought of a crown guard...










:thumbsdown:

BTW,I actually don`t mind the `Monster Lite` too much with it`s far better looking, properly thought out crown guard....










:thumbsup:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Mmmm I like that to :thumbsup:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Dusty said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sparrow said:


> Dusty said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW this is proof that Seiko can make a good looking watch


Yeah, the crown guard @ 9pm is a real beauty 

Edit - IMHO


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

sparrow said:


> All spoilt with the massive Seiko 5 badge IMO :sly:


Trivial detail. The "5" line has a great heritage. So what if it isn't one of the "professional" line.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW this is proof that Seiko can make a good looking watch
> ...


Come on Mutley, you can`t seriously say this one is better? :blink:

















:doctor: :lol:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > All spoilt with the massive Seiko 5 badge IMO :sly:
> ...


I'm not saying anything about the watch, other than i think it looks naff with the 5 on it :beee: I've got my own seiko 5's that wear it well, just don't like it on that one!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Since when did I take anything on here seriously :tease:







:goof:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


2-shay


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> sparrow said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty said:
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dusty said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW this is proof that Seiko can make a good looking watch
> ...


Not like my one though, there`s only one other like it in the whole world, as modified by Mr.R.L.T. himself :rltb:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The quotes within quotes are outta control ... worse than that massive "5" (yes, Sparrow, I see your point now).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That`s why I cut the last one down, I knew they upset you :wink2:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> The quotes within quotes are outta control ... worse than that massive "5" (yes, Sparrow, I see your point now).


 :derisive:

probably because you've had to see the same picture quoted so many times


----------

